# tyre dressing???



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

i have autoglym tyre dressing nd im comin to the end of it now jus wandered ifany1 could recomend another tyre dressing i was thinkin of purchasing megs endurance


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel if you like a nice wet looking finish :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

3M tyre restorer gets my vote, I personally don't really like all that sticky gel.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

ValetPro Professional Tyre Dressing, Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care for a more satin look, all applied with a paintbrush.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

New look trim gel and I4d tire dressing. both really economical


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

AS HIGHSTYLE










CG NEW LOOK










Both are decent dressings,and also rate the megs endurance,but i have also found some dressings take better to certain brand tyres and others dont.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Z16 :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

guy_92 said:


> ValetPro Professional Tyre Dressing, Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care for a more satin look, all applied with a paintbrush.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181296&page=5

this thread show a photo of our traditional tyre dressing after 5 weeks. which is proffesional re-named.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

david g said:


> Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel if you like a nice wet looking finish :thumb:


This stuff lasts for ages and produces a very good finish when applied with a foam applicator.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've just started using Meguiars tyre gel, its excellent, seems to last a good while compared to the Autoglym stuff I used before :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

joshb said:


> i was thinkin of purchasing megs endurance


Using this because I have it, but much prefer AG Foaming tyre dressing. Not overly impressed with the megs endurance, or maybe its just teh time of year, however the bottle does seem to last a long time.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm a big fan of 303 Aerospace lately.


----------



## Burned_Alive (Mar 26, 2007)

Find CG NLTG a bit of a faff to apply and only seems to last marginally longer than AG tyre dressing, will probably look elsewhere next time round.


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Been using Megs Gel, like the results once applied, but not sure whether it's lasts as long as I thought, as the roads have been particularly cruddy of late.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Always use SV Pneu its expensive but lasts ages unless you use magifoam sadly. SV also say its silicone free or thats what they told me. i use the matt one but if you put 3 to 4 coats on it gets shiney. but you can buy there glossy one if you prefer


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd stick with the AG compared to Endurance. Endurance left a cheap looking finish and after going over the tyre with with a MF cloth to reduce the bling, I still didn't like it. It didn't last much longer than AG anyhow. CG NLTG is head and shoulders above Endurance for longevity and produces a far better finish.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been using surf city garage tyre shine, Its a matte finsh and last for a long time. You can also touch it with your finger after application and it's dry.

clint.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

some car shops still have the AG instant tyre dressing in with 100% extra free got 2ltrs of the stuff for £12 recently :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

andy monty said:


> some car shops still have the AG instant tyre dressing in with 100% extra free got 2ltrs of the stuff for £12 recently :thumb:


which shops did you get that deal from bud?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

1Valet PRO said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181296&page=5
> 
> this thread show a photo of our traditional tyre dressing after 5 weeks. which is proffesional re-named.


It's very good, didn't realise it had been renamed.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ag tyre dressing im actualy impressed. after seeing the comments on here i thought it might not be that good.1st time i gave the tyres abit of a scrub with a brush and then went over it with ag tyre dressing, left it to soak and then i went over it with a sponge.i stood back today and was impressed. (Y)


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Megs tyre gel, Love the stuff one wipe with an applicator brings the tyres up a treat.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

imgoing to try that when i run out the ag stuff.but as iv recently opened it im happy enough with it to use it up.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

has anyone on here done reviews on tyre dressing, plenty of wax tests, but can;t track down any tyre dressing tests.

If u are after wet finish then autosmart highstyle.

Off the shelf, meguiars hot shine tyre spray in a clear bottle, very nice finish it gives, quite close to highstyle..


----------

